# Opinions on Curve 2?



## Headlands (Dec 22, 2019)

I haven't kept up on actual virtual synths for a bit and I'm considering buying it for someone and don't have time to demo it in time for xmas, so I'd like to know if it holds sonically up these days and is worth buying instead of another more recent highly tweak-able/programmable virtual subtractive synth (not sample-based, they have enough of those). What do you think its advantages are over others?


----------



## wst3 (Dec 22, 2019)

I have it, and I really like the sound. I also find it pretty straightforward to develop my own sounds.

But I don't use it as much as I thought I might.

Not like I am hurting for soft-synths, in fact I recently removed a bunch that I never use. Curve made the cut.

These days I find myself using emulations of synthesizers I used years ago when they took up physical space. That will change, my attention span is pretty short.

If someone gave me a copy I'd probably be pretty happy!


----------



## Headlands (Dec 22, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I have it, and I really like the sound. I also find it pretty straightforward to develop my own sounds.
> 
> But I don't use it as much as I thought I might.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this! 

Anybody else?


----------

